# Should I get a Dog.. Or should I have children?



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Should i get a dog?









or

Should I have children?


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder if one or the other would be cheaper to raise!!:tongue:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm still going to go with having the dog!


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

*stick with the dogs*


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG I am laughing so hard!!!! My choice is get another dog!


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

That is too funny.....
Yeah I prefer dogs, hahahahah


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I oddly have unbelievable patience when it comes to animals but absolutely none with people...i don't think I have a choice but go with the dog!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

This is too funny. I have 3 yorkies and my husband and I are trying for our first child... Maybe we should rethink this... Haha thanks for the laugh!


----------

